# Hello from the South of France



## Remy (May 11, 2006)

Hello everyone,

So im going to introduce myself, my name is Remy im 21, so as it says in the title im from the south of France, i also live in Sweden from time to time.

I'v been making electronic music for a sometime and i'v also made some music and sound design for a couple of webpages, here is the latest one i did. http://www.bluetwilight.net/

So except for that i dont have that much to say, so have an excelent day everyone.

Cheers


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (May 11, 2006)

Hello Remy,

Welcome to this great forum! I am sure you will like it here. Lots of friendly and professional people around!

Best,


----------



## Daryl (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to the madhouse...

D


----------



## ComposerDude (May 11, 2006)

Welcome, Remy!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to VI Remy! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2006)

Peter Roos @ Thu May 11 said:


> I am sure you will like it here. *Lots of friendly and professional people around!*



This is exactly what iv heard.


----------

